# [Video] 2x2x2 Cube Tutorial



## TimMc (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi All,

I decided to make a tutorial for newbies who've never solved a cube type puzzle before!

Xuan Pei kindly taught me this beginners method so that I may teach others. It's not easy to teach Ortega and Guimond to newbies...

So here's the simplified version:

[youtube]hM-946eW76Y&fmt=18[/youtube]

Constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated.

Notes:
- The video is dark.
- The notation used is deliberately incorrect.

Sincerely,
Tim.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 16, 2009)

Isn't it supposed to be in 'How to's and guides'?

Anyway.. 

Good tutorial!


----------



## TimMc (Mar 16, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Isn't it supposed to be in 'How to's and guides'?
> 
> Anyway..
> 
> Good tutorial!



Possibly. I've always just thought of this being the only section that allowed excessive videos to be posted. 

I wouldn't object to an admin moving it there. Either way, I'm glad you liked it 

Tim.


----------

